# Any idea what breed this is???



## Mrs Dreibelbis (May 15, 2017)

8/9 weeks old, bought at TS in unlabeled bin, nobody in the store had any idea what they were. Very pale yellow/off white smooth feathers. Very friendly to me but a little aggressive with my other chickens.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 15, 2017)

I think it might be a Buff Orpington but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Does it have some brown/red feathers are is it dirty? It maybe a Leghorn, White Plymouth Rock, or Red sex-link cockerel. Its definitely a cockerel whatever it is.


----------



## Mrs Dreibelbis (May 15, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Does it have some brown/red feathers are is it dirty? It maybe a Leghorn, White Plymouth Rock, or Red sex-link cockerel. Its definitely a cockerel whatever it is.


I figured cockerel :/ I have this guy and his identical twin brother. He did have some dirty spots on him, they're both the uniform pale off white coloring.


----------



## Jerrysgigi (May 15, 2017)

I'm with Chicken Girl - it's definitely a roo. But it's not a buff orpington.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 15, 2017)

It's a boy for sure.

Amberlink??? I need to look up males of that breed.


----------



## farmerjan (May 15, 2017)

A cockeral of a sex-link laying breed, most likely;  or a very poor representative of a leghorn. 
Aggressive = fried chicken.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 15, 2017)

Could be a meat breed, he has a thick looking chest.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 15, 2017)

Not a meat bird, it would be 3 times that size at 9 weeks old.


----------

